# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Женя Мильковский [pop, hip-hop, indie pop]

## Sanych

*Женя Мильковский
*Талантливый начинающий исполнитель Женя Мильковский - 18-летний романтик, стал известен, благодаря своей красивой песне *"Станция Туман"*. _"Юный и чистый романтик"_, так его назвали после этой песни."

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Родился 19 мая 1991 года в Красноармейске.
В 9 лет поступил в хор при Харьковской средней специализированной музыкальной школе, а в 10 лет начал писать собственные песни.
В 11-м классе стал участником первой украинской «Фабрики звезд».
После школы поступил в Институт культуры, на режиссерское отделение.

«Женя Мильковский – так меня назвали родители аж с третьего раза. Мама научила играть на фортепиано, а потом я решил, что гитара гораздо удобней. Теперь вот пишу песни, потому что выражать свои мысли в прозе не очень интересно, да и как-то не очень получается. Хочу стать супергероем», - так рассказывает о себе молодой артист Женя Мильковский.

В своих песнях Женя Мильковский рассказывает о простых вещах, которые окружают любого жителя мегаполиса. Кроме того, большинство его историй (в прямом смысле историй) произошло с ним когда-то в реальности. Например, однажды, Женя опоздал в студенческую общагу, которая была его домом не один месяц. После этого случая родилась песня «Вахтерша», посвященная суровой женщине на проходной, из-за которой он чуть не остался ночевать на улице. Кстати, на вопросы журналистов на тему «спекуляции» своей несладкой «общажной» жизни, Мильковский с улыбкой отвечает следующее: «Я бы с удовольствием поспекулировал огромным домом с бассейном и «Феррари», но у меня их нет. Я спекулирую тем, что есть».

Помимо музыкальной деятельности, Женя Мильковский начал осваивать серьезную профессию журналиста. Дебют собственной передачи – анти-«Школы злословия», «нежного ток-шоу» - так назвали фанатки первые выпуски программы «Станция Туман» с ведущим Женей Мильковским – состоялся в интернете одновременно с появлением песни «Туман». В первом выпуске артист затронул близкую для себя тему «Фабрики Звезд», обо всех интригах и перипетиях самого рейтингового шоу страны Женя поговорил с бывшими обитателями «Звездного Дома».

Вторая тема «Станции Туман» - личная и творческая жизнь экс-«Ранетки» Леры Козловой. Артисты познакомились и сдружились на съемках клипа группы «Quest Pistols» «Он рядом». «Так получилось, что Лера стала моей хорошей подругой, и мне не безразлично, что на неё наговаривают столько гадостей... Девочку прессуют со всех сторон. Это не нормально! Я просто хочу, чтоб люди знали ситуацию такой, какая она есть на самом деле, а вовсе не такой, какой ее хотят видеть заинтересованные персонажи», - подытоживает сам Мильковский.

Станция «Love Radio» поставила Мильковскиго в радиоэфир с закрытыми глазами, ведь никто в Москве этого украинского самородка еще и в глаза не видел. С тех пор Женя приезжает в столицу России с завидной регулярностью: у поезда Киев-Москва ждут фанатки, в эфире музыкальных каналов ждут виджеи, ведь и клип дебютный стартовал на ТВ. Всё как-то срастается само собой, Женя пожимает плечами, вчера еще в общаге на кухне сочинял песни, а сейчас в Москве встречают. 

Возвращаясь к музыкальной жизни Жени, невозможно закрыть глаза на то, что себе любимому молодой исполнитель уже успел посвятить несколько метких фраз: «Я ненормальный, хожу в кедах зимой, катаюсь дома на скейте, развод с головой...» Автор этих строчек характеризует свой музыкальный стиль как «песни под гитару в исполнении Жени Мильковского», а свое творчество - «отдыхом»: «Музыку нельзя назвать работой. Я занимаюсь тем, что сначала пишу песни, а потом их пою. Одним словом, я отдыхаю».

Таким вот образом Женя, не спеша и с удовольствием, успел «наотдыхаться» на целый альбом, который вот-вот выйдет в свет. А пока что этого не произошло, поклонники 18-летнего романтика в хулиганском пиджаке и кедах могут наслаждаться дебютным клипом артиста на песню «Станция Туман»

*Скачать клип* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Кто видел? Слышал? Каково мнение???

----------


## Sanych

Песня *"Станция Туман"* в мр3 формате - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

по одной песне сложно что-либо толковое сказать, дабы не ошибиться. А что у его ещё есть? его жанр ? попса? очередной ноюще-плачущий маминькин сынок.  *IMHO*

----------


## Irina

Песня "Станция Туман", очень понравилась

----------


## Sanych

Ну если и попса, то как минимум романтическая а не "коси бабло, пипл хавает". А такого уже давненько не было. Пороюсь ещё по нету, поищу других песен.

----------


## Sanych

Инфа с оф. сайта Жени Мильковского [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_

"С 9 марта на телеканалах, а также интернет-порталах началась ротация нового видео Жени «Я+ты». После успешного старта первого видеоклипа «Станция Туман», юный и романтичный Женя Мильковский радует нас своим вторым клипом, который уже претендует на звание главного весеннего хита. Женя в очередной раз доказывает, что шоу-бизнес можно-таки покорить, избегая в своем творчестве оголенных женских тел и темы секса. Мильковский рассказывает историю любви от чистого сердца, иллюстрируя это видеорядом, настроение которого в жизни ощущал каждый. "

*Скачать клип* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 15,6Мб

----------


## Sanych

*Любительское видео.*

Женя Мильковский - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 6,23Мб

----------


## АВИАТОР

Станция Туман
Классная песня! Мне очень понравилась...
И уж ни как не попса...

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Да Женя Мильковский талантливый,Я попытался спеть одну из его песен моя любимая вот что получилось зацените

----------

